# rhom vs. betta



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I have a small rhom (3-4") & decided to throw in a $3 betta I got at the LFS store thats about his size. The betta swam right up to the P & expanded his gills & fins trying to intimidate his tankmate. My p just looked at him for a sec, then started chasing him around the tank taking bites at the fins of the betta. Currently the betta is residing in the top corner of my tank as far away from my rhom as possible. I recall reading a post about someone feeding bettas to their p's & noticed a purplish coloration coming in. I hope the same happens to me & I will post before and after pics if it does.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL the Betta will never wIn rhom will eat that thing up


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

then again expensive fish food!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Pretty funny Im surprised its still alive. What color was the beta you threw in?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Dinner time for your rhom :nod:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Was there any question about who would win?


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

heh. did the same thing a while back. think imma record it next time


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

the beta was a really nice purplish-blue color. I just got home from work right now & the only thing left of him is the head that my 2 fiddler crabs are eating.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

> I recall reading a post about someone feeding bettas to their p's & noticed a purplish coloration coming in.
> 
> Have to poke fun about this cause you two must have smoked the same bad pot
> 
> ...


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

my rbs smoked a betta the other day, to me, a betta is just a long haired queer fish that should have its gay head bitten off, they suck, i hate bettas


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tweaked said:


> > I recall reading a post about someone feeding bettas to their p's & noticed a purplish coloration coming in.
> >
> > Have to poke fun about this cause you two must have smoked the same bad pot
> >
> ...


----------

